# EN World Gamer Magazine subscribers



## redkobold (Jun 29, 2005)

If you had paid for a subscription how do you get the pdf of the last issue?  Do I have to pay for it again?  Also, is there any reimbursement or gift certificate for the payment of the remaining issues.  Sorry if this has already been asked.


----------



## Henry (Jun 29, 2005)

I'll slide this over to the E.N. Publishing forum, but the short answer is you should have received a letter concerning the cancellation from Mongoose Publishing (who distributed the magazine), and unless I'm mistaken there should have been compensation options given in the newsletter. The last issue I believe is all E.N. Publishing's work, and isn't part of the subscriptions. However, someone from E.N. Publishing or Mongoose can correct me on this.


----------



## Henry (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137364

A reply to another poster.


----------

